# hello everybody



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

This is Isaac New in this website , live in southampton . is so glad to join you and have a good time with . cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that you in your avi mate ?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

welcome aboard mate

huge back does it belong to you?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome mate ive only been member couple of months learnt lotsssss from this site, GEMILKY69 good new avi mate look good


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

Hiya Gemi , yes that me mate since 2007 and I'm really looking forward yo going again to stage in UK if I could ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

EssaIsaac said:


> Hiya Gemi , yes that me mate since 2007 and I'm really looking forward yo going again to stage in UK if I could ..


Fair play mate, looking fu**ing good.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome m8


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

TheThomo25 said:


> welcome aboard mate
> 
> huge back does it belong to you?


Thanks The Thomo it's my favorite part even my biceps I like them when I'm doing them but still need to build more and more lol


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Welcome to UK-M


Thanks Danny I'm glad that I'm here to make good friend and try to fight again on the stage in UK hope I could as my time now is pressed for STUDY  ,, but who knows for me a few months is enough just having good stuff and training well and eating well too with relaxing ,, then you'll reach your Goal .


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Fair play mate, looking fu**ing good.


Yes I know but the thing is as you see a good shape as my weight was 65 at that Pic seriously . caused I go to stage for 65- 70K . cheers


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

General lee said:


> welcome m8


Cheers General Lee


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

shane22 said:


> welcome mate ive only been member couple of months learnt lotsssss from this site, GEMILKY69 good new avi mate look good


Thank you very much Shane , To be honest with you this Website obviously good to join and to understand everything about Sport ..


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Evening


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Evening


Good Evening Diamon


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


>


Thats extremey gay TBH


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard big man


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Welcome aboard big man


cheers Sk1


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome m8


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Lolik u r so cute, are you? (I'm not expecting any replies anyway  )


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

lolik said:


> welcome m8


welcome Lolik


----------



## Bodybuilder11 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------

